#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Begraven worden voor Moslims in NL vraagt aandacht...

## Oiseau

nu.nl

In Arnhem opende woensdag de grootste islamitische begraafplaats van Nederland. De zestienduizend graven zullen volgens islamitische regels nooit worden geruimd, in tegenstelling tot die op de meeste Nederlandse begraafplaatsen. Maar dat is niet de enige reden waarom de nieuwe plek voorziet in een behoefte. Drie Nederlandse moslims vertelden aan NU.nl wat de opening voor hen betekent.
"Waarom zou je nog in het geboorteland van je ouders begraven willen worden als het ook hier kan?", vraagt Muhammed Ates (31) zich af. Hij is een Nederlandse moslim met in Turkije geboren ouders. In tegenstelling tot de generatie van zijn ouders zegt Ates dat hij in Nederland wil worden begraven, mits dat op islamitische wijze kan.

Dat willen steeds meer moslims, maar islamitisch begraven vereist eeuwige grafrust. In Nederland is dat lastig doordat er maar beperkt ruimte is, en daardoor ook duur.

Ates: "Sinds ik zelf een zoontje heb, ben ik er anders naar gaan kijken. Zijn toekomst ligt hier. Als ik overlijd, wil ik dat dierbaren mijn islamitische graf eenvoudig en vaak kunnen bezoeken. Niet n keer per jaar in een ver land."

Wat is anders aan islamitisch begraven?
Islamitisch begraven is op verschillende punten anders dan andere gangbare begrafenissen in Nederland. Het belangrijkste verschil is - net als in het jodendom - de eeuwige grafrust. In principe worden lichamen nooit opgegraven en ook niet samen begraven. Cremeren is uit den boze.

Een kort afscheidsgebed van enkele minuten bij de moskee wordt gevolgd door een korte begrafenisplechtigheid bij de begraafplaats. Daarvoor moet het lichaam van de overledene volgens religieuze voorschriften ritueel gewassen zijn. Dit alles moet zo snel mogelijk gebeuren, zodat de ziel tot rust kan komen. Idealiter binnen 24 uur.

Bekeerling kan niet naar buitenland
Een grote groep moslims heeft ook helemaal geen andere optie als zij islamitisch begraven willen worden. Zij hebben bijvoorbeeld n nationaliteit, zijn politiek vluchteling, of zijn autochtoon en bekeerd tot de islam.

De Nederlandse bekeerlinge Manon Moussa-Roodenburg is daarom extra enthousiast over de nieuwe mogelijkheden in Nederland. "Als je geen tweede nationaliteit hebt, kun je ook nergens heen worden gerepatrieerd. Voor mij is begraven wel iets waar ik veel over nadenk en over praat." Moussa-Roodenburg weet dat de mogelijkheden om islamitisch begraven te worden in haar eigen stad beperkt en duur (meer dan 10.000 euro) zijn.

Eeuwige grafrust is niet vanzelfsprekend in Nederland. Over het algemeen koop je de grafrechten voor tien tot twintig jaar. Hierna kunnen de grafrechten elke tien jaar bijgekocht worden, maar de vraag is dan of nabestaanden dat in de verre toekomst nog zullen blijven doen.

In onder meer Almere, Rotterdam en Groningen zijn wel al begraafplaatsen waar islamitisch kan worden begraven. Maar dat zijn er niet genoeg. Bij het overlijden van een naaste werd Moussa-Roodenburg verteld dat de vraag naar betaalbare begraafplaatsen met eeuwige grafrust het aanbod overstijgt.

Verzekerd voor buitenlandse uitvaart
Daarom bestaan al langer uitvaartverzekeringen die ook repatriring vergoeden. Die regelen de begrafenissen en vliegtickets voor mensen die in het land van herkomst, bijvoorbeeld in Turkije of Marokko, worden begraven volgens islamitisch gebruik.

"Maar als de religieuze regels stellen dat je zo snel mogelijk begraven moet worden, is dat eigenlijk gek", zegt Ramazan Deniz (32). De tijd tussen het overlijden en de uitvaart is immers langer als de overledene in een ander land moet worden begraven.

Deniz is uitvaartmanager en geestelijk verzorger bij een uitvaartstichting in Amsterdam. Hij verzorgt bijvoorbeeld de rituele wassing van het lichaam en wikkelt het lichaam in een speciaal doodskleed voordat de overledene wordt begraven, of eerst dus nog terechtkomt in het vliegtuig naar het land waar de uitvaart plaatsvindt.


De Maqbara Rawdah Al Moslimin, de nieuwe begraafplaats in Arnhem.Foto: ANP
'Binnen dertig jaar wil iedereen hier begraven worden'
Volgens Deniz zijn de hoge kosten voor eeuwige grafrust in Nederland de belangrijkste reden om naar het geboorteland van de (groot)ouders uit te wijken. Tegelijkertijd voorspelt hij dat binnen dertig jaar moslims alleen nog in Nederland willen worden begraven.

"Wij hebben vorig jaar een enqute uitgezet onder onze leden bij de uitvaartstichting. 70 procent van onze tweeduizend jongste leden tussen de twintig en dertig jaar zegt al dat ze in Nederland willen worden begraven. Maar dan moeten zij wel eeuwige grafrust kunnen krijgen."

Deniz: "Ik wil zelf ook heel graag in Nederland begraven worden, mijn kleinkinderen gaan hun overleden opa niet opzoeken in een dorp op een berg. Dus voor de toekomst moeten wij focussen op eeuwige grafrust hier, in elke gemeente."

Vooralsnog is het nog niet vechten om het laatste islamitische graf in Nederland, maar die rustplekken worden wel steeds zeldzamer en duurder. Als jonge moslims in de toekomst vaker in Nederland willen worden begraven, zal de Arnhemse begraafplaats met zestienduizend plekken niet groot genoeg zijn om aan die vraag te voldoen.

https://www.nu.nl/binnenland/6246527...n-ver-weg.html

----------


## Oiseau

"Hier zullen we begraven worden" = ( veel huiswerk nog te verrichten )

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ik vind dat echt schandalig. Dat alleen voor moslims graven voor de eeuwigheid zijn omdat dit islamitisch zou zijn. Ook ongelovige honden als ik willen niet dat het graf van familie wordt geruimd. Gewoon omdat dit voor de nabestaanden niet prettig is. De resten van ongelovige honden gaan naar het vuilnis. De regels van moslims zijn dus belangrijker dan de wensen van ongelovigen. En ik neem dat de Nederlandse politiek zeer kwalijk. Dat ongelovigen weer eens achtergesteld worden vanwege religie. Mijn vader was een christen. Maar dat is kennelijk totaal irrelevant. 


.

----------


## Revisor

Ga nou eens eerst onderzoek doen of het klopt wat je onderbuik als eerste oprispt. Scheelt veel dommigheid en onnodige terechtwijzingen.

----------


## knuppeltje

Geen hond die later nog naar die graven omkijkt. Ik heb in diverse islamitische landen heel grote moslimbegraafplaatsen gezien. Ziet er overal hetzelfde uit, totaal verwaarloosd groeit er massaal het onkruid hoog boven de graven uit. En verder niemand te zien

Maar soms liggen ze op een helling pal aan de kust, dat heeft ook wel wat zag ik bijvoorbeeld in Rabat en Mahdia. Niet dat het onkruid er minder was. Maar daar gaan wij niet over. 

Bovendien komen hier steeds meer zogenaamde natuurbegraafplaatsen waar de graven geheel in de natuur opgaan. Voor wie niet opgestookt wil worden, lijkt mij dat ook wel wat.

----------


## Oiseau

Rara, wie heeft er hier als eerst lelijk gereageerd ? 
Totaal geen respect voor de doden.. 

Moslims met rust laten is blijkbaar teveel gevraagd.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Ga nou eens eerst onderzoek doen of het klopt wat je onderbuik als eerste oprispt. Scheelt veel dommigheid en onnodige terechtwijzingen.



Tja, zoals jij alles wat jij *relevant* en belangrijk vindt rood markeert en dus de rest irrelevant vindt refereer ik aan dit als zeer relevant:.




> "In Arnhem opende woensdag de grootste islamitische begraafplaats van Nederland. De zestienduizend graven zullen volgens islamitische regels *nooit* worden geruimd, *in tegenstelling tot* die op de meeste Nederlandse begraafplaatsen."



En dus is dit mijn antwoord hierop :




> .
> Ik vind dat *echt schandalig*. Dat alleen voor moslims graven voor de eeuwigheid zijn omdat dit islamitisch zou zijn. Ook ongelovige honden als ik willen niet dat het graf van familie wordt geruimd. Gewoon omdat dit voor de nabestaanden niet prettig is. De resten van ongelovige honden gaan naar het vuilnis. De regels van moslims zijn dus belangrijker dan de wensen van ongelovigen. En ik neem dat de Nederlandse politiek zeer kwalijk. Dat ongelovigen weer eens achtergesteld worden vanwege religie. Mijn vader was een christen. Maar dat is kennelijk totaal irrelevant.






Volstrekt respectloze praktijken voor de kuffar. Wettelijk geregelde grafschennis. Daarom heb ik mijn moeder maar laten uitstrooien, omdat een graf toch een keer wordt geruimd. 



.

----------


## Revisor

Pfff....Ga nou eerst op onderzoek uit!

Het is een kwestie of je het belangrijk vindt of niet. 

De meeste niet-moslims vinden het niet belangrijk dus kiezen ze voor andere mogelijkheden. Niet-moslims die zich ook willen begraven met eeuwige grafrust kunnen dat in Nederland ook. Zie natuurbegraafplaatsen.

Punt.

----------


## mrz

Uhm, Amazone is begraafplaats westerse vleesconsumptie (nederlanders moslims etc) en als we niks veranderen Heel Afrika China Woestijn etc. Noodweer Amerika hoor je niks over maar is echt geen kattepis!!! Begraafplaats is de aarde als mensen niet hun liefdevolle verstand leren gebruiken, en gewoon prakktische waarheid zien! Ik wil niet begraven worden voor moslims in NL. Maar dat willen dieren (zijn geen wilde dieren meer) en rest van natuur ook niet! 

Amen! Live and learn!! 😀

----------

